# aquaclear 70 on 40 breeder



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Everyone I asked said that a AC 70 would be way too small for a 40g and that an extra circulation pump would be needed yet you are here telling us different? Can you post a vid? 

I had just about given up on getting a 70 and was going to go with the bigger AC 110.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

It's probably just me. I nearly got the bigger one too. Most people said to get a power head if you have one. I'll try a vid later never done one! I'm new to this, had fish before but always the filter that came with the tank so to me it seems strong.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

You don't have the sponge in? I have an ac70, sunsun 304b and 240gph powerhead on a 30l.. flow is perfect!


----------



## FewestKitten896 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have an AC70 in my 40b. It really depends on where you put it. I put mine on the side and use 2 sponges and then that biomedia stuff in it. Being on the side I did add a powerhead to help kill dead spots. If it is placed in the back I don't need the additional power head.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Tank*

Hello schneb...

If you're a good water changer, you don't need strong filtration. The filter is just moving water that's already clean. An AC 50 would have been plenty. I have one on a 45 tall, but I change out half the tank water weekly. The waste from the fish and plants stays out of the tank. The more water you change and the more often you do it, the better.

As for as your lesser half, have him get his own tank.

B


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

AC 70 is just fine in a 40 breeder. I have a 50 gallon with a 110, too. As noted above, placement is important. If you want gentler flow but similar filtration you could use 2 x AC 50, spread out across the back. 
Use the flow control, if you want less flow.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I have it on the low setting. I have the sponge in, yes. It has to go on the back because of my glass lid.

Bump: bbradbury - I think we had a misunderstanding on the tank! I thought it was cool for me to plant what I wanted and him and I have different taste (obviously!). He can pick a fish, lol! maybe 2

I guess the flow is ok then.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

Would still love to see a video.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

do you know how I post a vid? I took one with low and high flow but not sure how to share it


----------



## fermentedhiker (Oct 28, 2011)

My general preference would be for two smaller ones(AC50 in this case) for the redundancy, ability for more different media, ability to alternate deep cleanings.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

schnebbles said:


> do you know how I post a vid? I took one with low and high flow but not sure how to share it


You can either share it on your Facebook page (make sure it's set for "public") and post the link here or upload it to youtube once you create an account.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

ok. I just thought of something else too, I still have about 1" or so of water to fill the tank so it's probably splashing a little more than it will when I fill it.


----------



## shawnwaldon (Dec 5, 2013)

So here is a little bit of the facts for you. The recommended amount of turnover for filtration is between 7 and 10 times an hour. The Aquaclear 70 is rated at 300 gph. That means it is turning over a 40 gallon aquarium 7.5 times an hour which is at the lower end of the recommended range. The issues your having with the plants is one of the main reasons I am switching to a sump with two return lines. As far as your fish go they will be fine. You got to remember that most fish come from areas where there is a lot of current such as streams and rivers so having a lot of current in the aquarium is actually a good thing. If you are worried about it being too much I would get two 30's and put them on either side of the aquarium.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I think it will be fine once I finish filling it. I know the plants should be able to handle it, I'll just put lower ones there.


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

Buy an impeller for an AC 50, and put it in the 70. You can get them on Amazon.


----------



## Projectp (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't imagine it would be too much, I have an AC70 on a 5 gallon reef tank. Im sure the fish would be fine.


----------



## mjryan2176 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm running an AC 50 on a ten gallon. My only issue with to much flow is if the taller plants, (wisteria) are directly in front of the filter output. I had to find the right spot for the filter on my ten.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

The problem I have with AC are they dump all the water in more less one spot straight down. I wish they would put just a little lip on it so it would be dispersed more across the whole tank.

But that filter is about the right size for your tank.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> The problem I have with AC are they dump all the water in more less one spot straight down. I wish they would put just a little lip on it so it would be dispersed more across the whole tank.
> 
> But that filter is about the right size for your tank.


Superglue a small piece of thin clear plastic under the lip!


----------



## mjryan2176 (Nov 11, 2014)

Clear Water said:


> The problem I have with AC are they dump all the water in more less one spot straight down. I wish they would put just a little lip on it so it would be dispersed more across the whole tank.
> 
> But that filter is about the right size for your tank.


I agree, I wish they would change that part. Still the best HOB in my opinion. The 110 on my mbuna tank sounds like a mini waterfall and there is no way I can fill up the tank any higher.


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sure it was just me. Now that I'm used to it, it doesn't seem so strong.


----------



## cjipping (Jan 17, 2014)

I've got 2 40s both with AC 70s side mounted . I think they are great. Not too much flow and enough slow spots for anything to get out of it if they wished. 

I'm actually considering putting a second 70 on my 40 gal barb tank for added media. If it gets a bit much, I can just replace the impeller with one from a smaller model.

I agree that the outflow could be dispursed a bit better, however of the water level is kept high, it does a good job of staying near the surface. If you let your water level fall you get a forceful stream that seems to go right back into the intake.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

AGUILAR3 said:


> You can either share it on your Facebook page (make sure it's set for "public") and post the link here or upload it to youtube once you create an account.


YouTube is best since there are a lot of people that don't have FaceBook accounts.


----------

